# AI SOL for 20 Gallon Long Tank?? Help.



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

I am setting up a new tank, have been at this for 3+ years, and still have questions. =)

My latest quandary is wether to have 2 AI Nano's or 1 AI Sol over a 20 gallon long tank. 30" long. 
I have a lot of SPS frags, clam, montipora etc to put under it. 

What do you guys have and what do you suggest? Pictures of your AI setup would be appreciated. Id really not have it 20+ inches above the tank, so im not sure which way to go. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

not sure if you even need 2 AI nano for 30" long. I place mine 4.5 inch above my tank and it covers 17" tank entirely. none of my settings go above 60% because i am afraid it might fry the corals.

30 inch MIGHT be pushing it for 1 ai nano... so the safe answer would be just to get one AI sol since it's cheaper than 2 ai nano and works for sure.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for your input Hoyuen, I think 2 AI nano's would look good on a 20 gallon long tank but the cost is a downer compared to the single Sol. 
1 Sol 12 inches above the water line should be ok. Im still unsure.


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

i think 2 AI nano is way too much output for a 20 gallon. There are plenty of people out there who uses 1 ai nano for a 28g bio cube, granted your tank is longer but also much more narrow.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

good reasoning. Im purely thinking of coverage, but I suppose with that much output, I dont need the far ends of the tank beaming with light.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

AI website says that one regular unit covers 30" (regular means not nano)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

all problems solved


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

ok so it covers 30", but at what height AWL. ?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

duckhams said:


> ok so it covers 30", but at what height AWL. ?


ask explor3r on this forum, but I think it does not matter, since if you will get controller and the lights are dimable.

have a look on these

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2050357

here are the mounting legs




 | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3[/b][/size]


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Ive spoken to Explor3r already. He thinks 1 Sol should do it. 
Great links, thanks. The mounting legs suck don't they. I need to get a mounting arm fabricated. Anyone know of something in Toronto to get an aluminum arm fab'd? (hijacking my own thread). =)


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

you can get conduit piping and bend it yourself, then paint the pipe after


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Im sure one module will be enough for a 20 long, im very familiar with this tank size and with the lights, it all depends how you place the light and as long as you set them higher you will get more spread and coverage. Go AI go you will never regret it


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks TZ, I will check that out! I can get it at Lowes! 
The trouble with 1 Sol is that I don't want it 20" above the tank, aesthetically. Are two Nanos that much more light/intensity/par than one Sol? 
I'm probably going with the Sol, but I like to talk the decision out. Thanks for all your input guys.
Conduit pipe - brilliant.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks guys, the AI SOL comes on monday! I will post pics of it and the new setup when it arrives. 
Ive got to pick up the electrical conduit pipe and make my stand now.


----------

